# New glock 21 gen 4 trigger feel



## smakmauz (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey all, I was just curious if anyone has had any experience with the gen4 G21's trigger being a bit spongy? thats the only way I can really describe it... its been like that since I bought it. its not terrible or anything but my gen4 G19 trigger is great...nice and crisp.

the G21's trigger was a bit spongy before I put the the ghost 3.5lb disconnector in it and it still feels the same after...just a little lighter. Same goes with the G19.. put a ghost 3.5lb disconnector in it and it still feels the same as stock but lighter. I also polished up every thing and its all very smooth but its just lacking that nice snap.

All in all its not a huge deal... I just wish it was nice and crisp like my G19

I'm pretty new to glocks so I wanted to put it out there for the more experienced.

Thanks!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have the Ghost Evo Elite kit in my G19 and it is the best $44.00 I've ever spent on a gun upgrade. It is not a drop-in, but it is worth the effort and time. Might be worth a try on the G21.

GW


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree with Godwing or look at NDZ performance I have their 3.5 bar in my glock 30 and a competition carry spring kit and it's the bomb!!


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I had to sell my 21 gen.4 right before my divorce and it was all stock and the trigger was the best glock factory I have ever fired. I really regret having to part with it and accuracy was mind blowing with 2 or 3 consecutive rounds in the same hole at 15 yards and sometimes further!


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Glocks are great guns. Their triggers... not so much.

All of mine sport the Pyramid Trigger. I use the 4 lb springs in the carry guns, and the 2 lb springs in the G41, since it's never carried. Properly adjusted, this makes the Glock trigger feel an awful lot like a 1911 with a good trigger job.


----------

